# Help Understanding ATTO Benchmarks



## Daniel (Mar 9, 2011)

I do not quite understand how to read these benchmarks. From my understanding they are measured in megabytes but I do not understand what's on the Y-Axis (0.5,1.0,-8192.0) and how that relates to how I use it.

USB 2.0






USB 3.0 





I just bought a 32g ADATA S102 USB 3.0 and it transfered 14gb of video on a 2.0 interface fairly fast IMO. But when I started to transfer about 2gb of images that ranged average about 500kb in size it gave me an ETA of 19 hours, even on a USB 3.0. I decided to transfer the files by sub folders and it was seemed to transfer over fine so just curious if this is abnormal. 

Since I was worried I downloaded this software and tested it on a 2.0 and 3.0 interface, does everything seem normal?

Help appreciated


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 9, 2011)

i beleive the left hand side represents the size of the files being tested, one large files will transfer a lot faster then thousands of small files.... even if the total size is the same.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2011)

its measuring in KB's, in the numbers on the right. divide by 1024 for results in megabytes.




red and green are read and write, obvious enough.

as for the scale on the left, its the size of files it was writing. to put it simply, its testing how the drive handles say, 0.5KB files through to 8MB files.

as the test shows, drives prefer single, large files and not lots of small ones.


----------

